
Dubai Police to deploy robotic patrols - tareqak
http://gulfnews.com/news/uae/emergencies/dubai-police-to-deploy-robotic-patrols-1.2049873
======
tareqak
Techmeme's version of this story's headline (they link to the same article):
_Dubai Police plan to deploy self-driving miniature vehicles that will use
biometrics to scan crowds and identify criminals and suspects_

